# tha swamp



## englishmonster (Aug 12, 2012)

i just got outa tha swamp. we treed 1 huge one after a 3 hour run. it  was a perfect hunt. tha walk in wasent hard at all. we had prob 8 seasoned plotts and an old blue dog that would run hog or bear. it was a blast.  tha bear prob wayed 300 pounds. thats almost as big as tha spider i saw crossing tha road. lol!


----------



## swamper65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Was nice this morning.  What part of the swamp?


----------



## englishmonster (Aug 14, 2012)

Big Sawmp in Waycross


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Aug 15, 2012)

englishmonster said:


> Big Sawmp in Waycross


that sho nuff is a swamp


----------



## oldways (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats on a good mornin I hunt Dixion during the year on the hunts. That swamp has got to be my most favorite place in the world....


----------



## englishmonster (Aug 16, 2012)

i would rather hunt a swamp than a mountain anyday. Plus u have ALOT more natural resources around you for ur hounds and yourself. Swamp life is tha best life!


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Aug 16, 2012)

my grandaddy was born in waycross, way back when. that sure is beautiful country


----------



## englishmonster (Aug 18, 2012)

i agree! here is plnty of elboy room down there. i live between Columbus and Lagrange Ga. i am getting chocked up here. me and my wife are moving down yonder in a few months


----------



## Son (Aug 18, 2012)

Swamp hunted til the age of 40. When urbanization took over those lands, i moved to Ga. SW Ga, and i've found a few swamp's, just not as large as what i was used to. Less people though, and that's great. Isn't going to last long though, but maybe long enough for me at my age. People were moving in by the droves until 2009, now they're moving out due to the economy. What used to be woods in my area now, has lots of vacant houses and forsale signs. I'm wondering where they went that was better?


----------



## englishmonster (Aug 19, 2012)

i noticed that down in Waycross. alot of empty and for sale houses. thats not gonna detur me from  living in tha swamp. but its like that everywhere. folks from up north and Atl are packing in around here by tha tons. they consider 5 or 10 acres ta be country life. i say there all ignorant. 5 and 10 acres adds up quick


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 27, 2012)

Next time you're down there and have a treed bear. Let them leash the dogs and pull them back. Stay still a few feet from  the tree with a video cam or smartphone and tape the bear coming down. Awesome, guarantee it! btw, was the old blue dog's name Hank?


----------



## englishmonster (Aug 28, 2012)

yes tha blue dogs name was Hank. we did leash tha dogs back and called tha bear down. he came down to fast ta even think about videoing it. i got 1 decent picture


----------



## englishmonster (Sep 22, 2012)

fhj


----------

